# Speedcubing in California



## dChan (May 30, 2007)

This is another desperate attempt to find some other cubers in California.

Would be cool if we could meet up somewhere where we can do some cube races and stuff. I still don't really know any cubers in real life so if you are in the area or live here in CA just post here so we can meet up or something before or after the US Open. I'll be willing to bring my StackMat and my cubes just bring yourself!


----------



## tenderchkn (May 31, 2007)

California's a big place...but the two main nuclei are somewhere at Berkeley and Caltech. Well, actually, Berkeley's out for summer so it's pretty scattered. Try talking to some of the Caltech guys, I guess, because they're in so-cal already.


----------



## dChan (Jun 1, 2007)

Yeah, I posted on there Yahoo Group but no one is really taking interest.


----------



## blade740 (Jun 2, 2007)

Well, I live in Orange County, and would be willing to get together. Did you, like, completely miss Caltech spring and San Diego 2007? I assume if you didn't consider those, you're in northern california, and thus I can't help you. If not, though, I'm down.

EDIT: I just realized, looking at your WCA profile, you hit both of those. Hi, you may remember me. I'm the tall redheaded guy who got DEAD LAST in OH.


----------



## dChan (Jun 4, 2007)

lol, I think I saw you man, I sent you a PM before reading this so disregard my cluelessness. 

If you remember at all, who was competing, I was wearing a black jacket to both of the competitions and also in the SD 2007 OH round I had a green shirt with a star on it, lol. And I dropped my cube twice...


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Unofficial Berkeley Cube Meet*

I saw a thread in the TwistyPuzzles forum about a cube meet at Games of Berkeley at Friday, December 5, 1900-2100 (7-9 PM (I like military time)). The address is 2151 Shattuck Avenue Berkeley, California. More info at http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8322


----------



## dRaGoN (Dec 1, 2007)

They said it's on the 7th.


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 2, 2007)

dRaGoN said:


> They said it's on the 7th.



Whoops, that's right. Thanks.


----------



## dChan (Jul 11, 2009)

*Tyler Mall Cube Meet 7/18/09*

*What:* Cube meet
*Where:* Galleria at Tyler, 1299 Galleria at Tyler, Riverside, California 92503
*When:* 11 A.M. (until we all have to leave)

Steven (MrData) and I are planning a cube meet for next Saturday. Everyone is welcome to come. Please send me an email at [email protected], post here, or send a private message if you are planning on coming. This way we can get you our phone numbers for you to contact us with in order to find us.

We are planning on doing a small unofficial competition just for fun aside from the usual activities. The events so far are 3x3x3 Speed, 3x3x3 OH, 3x3x3 BLD, and 2x2x2. Feel free to suggest some more!

Also, we are having a special guest cuber: Tyler Hakomori, blindfolded solving extraordinaire, for which the mall was named after. He'll be there all day to amaze you with his blindfolded solving skills.

Hope to see you there,
-Daniel


----------



## happa95 (Jul 11, 2009)

How can I resist this one? The mall is NAMED after me!


----------



## dChan (Jul 12, 2009)

happa95 said:


> How can I resist this one? The mall is NAMED after me!



Haha, of course! Tyler cubing in the Tyler Mall is only logical.


----------



## MrData (Jul 15, 2009)

Yay, this should be fun.
I hope more cubers can come out here for the meeting.


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't live in California!


----------



## dChan (Jul 15, 2009)

liljthedude said:


> I don't live in California!



That can only mean one thing... Road trip! I suggest you start driving on Friday morning so you will be rested and ready for some cubing.


----------



## dChan (Jul 19, 2009)

Man, awesome time today(err, yesterday now, I guess). Here are the results of the unofficial competition we held in the food court. Steven calculated the averages, I just compiled them. 

*Tyler Mall Open*

*Top 3*
---------

*2x2x2*
1. Steven Turner - 5.51 7.46 (DNF) 6.53 (5.49) / 6.50 second average
2. Daniel Chan - (10.99) (7.63) 10.44 9.21 10.53 / 10.60 second average
3. Shane Blosat - (22.09) 27.70 27.10 41.83 (DNF) / 32.21 second average

*3x3x3*
1. Daniel Chan - 17.68 (20.85) 15.39 18.77 (13.25) / 17.28 second average
2. Steven Turner - (DNF) 24.51 24.24 (15.80) 21.18 / 23.31 second average
3. Shane Blosat - 39.49 (DNF) (29.25) 31.47 32.88 / 34.61 second average

*3x3x3 OH*
1. Daniel Chan - 26.44 (31.45) 22.13 29.54 25.50 / 28.16 second average
2. Steven Turner - 36.94 52.00 38.49 45.89 45.83 / 43.40 second average
3. Shane Blosat - DNS DNS DNS DNS DNS / DNS average

*3x3x3 BLD*
1. Daniel Chan - 3:43.80 DNF DNF / Best solve: 3:43.80
2. Steven Turner - 5:58.85 DNF DNF / Best solve: 5:58.85 
3. Tyler Hakomori - DNS DNS DNS / Best solve: DNS

*2x2x2 Marathon (10 Minutes)*
1. Steven Turner - 64 solves
2. Daniel Chan - 45 solves
3. John Hallmark - DNS

*3x3x3 Marathon (10 minutes)*
1. Daniel Chan - 28 solves
2. Steven Turner - 24 solves
3. Lennon Grinta - DNS


*All Results*
----------

*2x2x2 First Round*
1. Daniel Chan - 16.95 (7.51) (11.38) 9.18 8.88 / 9.81 second average
2. Shane Blosat - 36.79 (49.84) 38.56 (28.09) 34.32 / 36.56 second average
3. Steven Turner - (DNF) 17.16 (6.50) 6.57 DNF / DNF average

*2x2x2 Final Round*
1. Steven Turner - 5.51 7.46 (DNF) 6.53 (5.49) / 6.50 second average
2. Daniel Chan - (10.99) (7.63) 10.44 9.21 10.53 / 10.60 second average
3. Shane Blosat - (22.09) 27.70 27.10 41.83 (DNF) / 32.21 second average


*3x3x3 First Round*
1. Daniel Chan - 14.30 14.42 14.25 (18.24) (13.31) / 14.32 second average
2. Steven Turner - 20.75 (DNF) 19.25 (18.84) 20.43 / 20.14 second average
3. Shane Blosat - 41.26 37.62 33.18 (DNF) (33.22) / 37.37 second average

*3x3x3 Final Round*
1. Daniel Chan - 17.68 (20.85) 15.39 18.77 (13.25) / 17.28 second average
2. Steven Turner - (DNF) 24.51 24.24 (15.80) 21.18 / 23.31 second average
3. Shane Blosat - 39.49 (DNF) (29.25) 31.47 32.88 / 34.61 second average


*3x3x3 OH First Round*
1. Daniel Chan - 28.27 (28.49) 25.54 25.16 (24.93) / 26.32 second average
2. Steven Turner - 34.07 37.79 (49.18) 42.71 (31.77) / 38.19 second average
3. Shane Blosat - DNS DNS DNS DNS DNS / DNS average

*3x3x3 OH Final Round*
1. Daniel Chan - 26.44 (31.45) 22.13 29.54 25.50 / 28.16 second average
2. Steven Turner - 36.94 52.00 38.49 45.89 45.83 / 43.40 second average
3. Shane Blosat - DNS DNS DNS DNS DNS / DNS average


*3x3x3 BLD First Round/Final*
1. Daniel Chan - 3:43.80 DNF DNF / Best solve: 3:43.80
2. Steven Turner - 5:58.85 DNF DNF / Best solve: 5:58.85 
3. Tyler Hakomori - DNS DNS DNS / Best solve: DNS


*2x2x2 Marathon (10 Minutes)*
1. Steven Turner - 64 solves
2. Daniel Chan - 45 solves
3. John Hallmark - DNS


*3x3x3 Marathon (10 minutes)*
1. Daniel Chan - 28 solves
2. Steven Turner - 24 solves
3. Lennon Grinta - DNS

One of the prizes awarded was $5 donated by a random person during the 3x3x3 Marathon event. The winners of the marathon events took home $2.75 and $2.25, respectively, due to my inability to do math. Also, first and third place for the 3x3x3 event received a free can of energy drink, Mona Vie for being in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Ellis (Jul 19, 2009)

dChan said:


> 2x2x2 Marathon (10 Minutes)
> 1. Steven Turner - 64 solves
> 2. Daniel Chan - 45 solves
> *3. John Hallmark - DNS*



uhhhh... wtf!?

WAI?

I didn't even really know there was a meeting today. Why'd you put me there?

And Tyler and Lennon are on there also? Looks like you're trying to make it seem like more fun than it actually was.


----------



## dChan (Jul 19, 2009)

Ellis said:


> dChan said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2x2 Marathon (10 Minutes)
> ...



Haha, it's just a joke man. I needed a 3rd place so I put in some cool guys to fill it out. But the cube meet was tons of fun. Can't wait for the next one with you guys.


----------



## V-te (Sep 28, 2009)

Apparently, I'm the only speedcuber in town. I saw this guy on the news from my town at nationals, but that was a while back. Any one near bakersfield?


----------



## dChan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Cube Meet @ Burbank Town Center - 11/14/09*

Hello everyone,

We are organizing a cube meet for the 14th of November in the Burbank Town Center. If you would like to join us, we would be happy to have you. The details are below:

*When:* November 14, 2009 @ 11:00 AM 
*Where:* 201 East Magnolia, Suite 151, Burbank, California 91502
http://www.burbanktowncenter.com/

The meet will last until the last person leaves. We will be meeting at the balcony near the food court.

You can contact me at [email protected] for my phone number if you need help with locating us on the day of the meet.

Hope to see you there,
-Daniel


----------



## Lorenzo (Nov 6, 2009)

wooo


----------



## fundash (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm such a noob, but what exactly do you do at a cube meet?
btw, I will probably be there


----------



## shelley (Nov 6, 2009)

fundash said:


> I'm such a noob, but what exactly do you do at a cube meet?
> btw, I will probably be there



You meet, and you cube!


----------



## joey (Nov 6, 2009)

Your cubes meet, get it right shelley!


----------



## shelley (Nov 6, 2009)

That too, but they don't tend to do that very well unless their owners meet first.


----------



## dChan (Nov 6, 2009)

Haha, very true.

Everyone and anyone is welcome whether your are a noob or an expert cuber so don't worry about your skill level if anyone is.


----------



## fundash (Nov 7, 2009)

alright, cool, sounds fun!
should i bring ALL my puzzles? (I have about 15)
and, how long do you think it will last? (I have to go to an acting class that goes till 3:00 pm)


----------



## Lorenzo (Nov 7, 2009)

fundash said:


> alright, cool, sounds fun!
> should i bring ALL my puzzles? (I have about 15)
> and, how long do you think it will last? (I have to go to an acting class that goes till 3:00 pm)



YES! EVEN YOUR HORRIBLE CUBES!

also, you can leave whenever you feel like it. it starts at 11am though.


----------



## fundash (Nov 7, 2009)

my acting clas goes from 12:00-3:00PM 
I'm wondering if I'll make it, like if it will last awhile after 3:00...


----------



## dChan (Nov 7, 2009)

It will definitely last long after 3. I would say until 7, at least. That's usually how long we've done these things.


----------



## fundash (Nov 7, 2009)

Ok good, I wanted to make sure I'll have LOTS of time to cube and meet cubers!


----------



## dChan (Nov 8, 2009)

Yup, you'll get plenty of time to cube everyone so don't worry about it. I'm sure we'll all be there cubing for a while.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2009)

i might or might not be able to go.....depends really......


----------



## MrData (Nov 10, 2009)

Yay, this will be fun.
Will we be seeing Star Trek this time?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2009)

yah im an idiot sooooo how far is burbank from cerritos?????


----------



## MrData (Nov 10, 2009)

It's about 30 miles away from Cerritos.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 10, 2009)

HOLY***WTFOMGBBQ!!!!!!!!!!!
FINALLY! A Cube meet where I live! I'll come! YESS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundash (Nov 10, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> HOLY***WTFOMGBBQ!!!!!!!!!!!
> FINALLY! A Cube meet where I live! I'll come! YESS!!!!!!!!!



I KNOW! SAME FOR ME:
YESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 10, 2009)

Where do you live _near_?


----------



## fundash (Nov 10, 2009)

i live in calabasas...
you can find me here 
http://www.cubingusa.com/cubers.php (click 14, then try the "1"s)
(Dashel Scarborough)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 10, 2009)

REALLY? They are having swine flu shots for free there.


----------



## Lorenzo (Nov 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> yah im an idiot sooooo how far is burbank from cerritos?????



Are you Leonard? if you are... HI!


----------



## mmMarco17 (Nov 11, 2009)

MrData said:


> Yay, this will be fun.
> Will we be seeing Star Trek this time?



Of course we'll be seeing Star Trek. There is never a reason to not see Star Trek.


----------



## fundash (Nov 11, 2009)

what??? star trek???


----------



## happa95 (Nov 11, 2009)

fundash said:


> what??? star trek???



Yes, sir. It's tradition.


----------



## MrData (Nov 11, 2009)

Indeed, it is tradition.
We MUST say we are going to see Star Trek and then not do it.


----------



## fundash (Nov 11, 2009)

when do we see it?


----------



## MrData (Nov 11, 2009)

We see it after the cube meet.


----------



## babyle (Nov 11, 2009)

I am excited to see star trek


----------



## dChan (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks like we have quite a few people coming. Remember, if anyone thinks they will need help finding us, just give me an email at [email protected] and I will provide you with my phone number.


----------



## Grinta (Nov 11, 2009)

Guys, the only reason you should come is cause I'm gonna be there.

I mean come on.


----------



## dChan (Nov 11, 2009)

Grinta said:


> Guys, the only reason you should come is cause I'm gonna be there.
> 
> I mean come on.



 That goes without saying, my friend.


----------



## Corpsez (Nov 12, 2009)

Okay. Ill be there.


----------



## MrData (Nov 13, 2009)

Good news, everyone!
The day of the meet has been declared Leonard Nimoy Day by the City of Boston!
So of course, we have to see Star Trek.


----------



## Lorenzo (Nov 13, 2009)

MrData said:


> Good news, everyone!
> The day of the meet has been declared Leonard Nimoy Day by the City of Boston!
> So of course, we have to see Star Trek.


----------



## dChan (Nov 14, 2009)

Alright, everyone. Last call. I'll be checking my email tomorrow for anyone else that needs help finding us tomorrow. If you need help, then please email me from my phone number at [email protected] so we can help you find us.

See you all at the meet,
-Daniel


----------



## mmMarco17 (Nov 14, 2009)

We will have five rounds of 2x2, as per Daniel's request. Everybody thank him for being awesome.

w00t. 

Thanks, Dan!


----------



## MrData (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the 2x2 rounds, DanChan!
Great idea!


----------



## fundash (Nov 14, 2009)

can't wait!


----------



## dChan (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh my... I'm going to skewer you Steven and Marco. Mark my words.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, I arrived.
Met Dashwell, really nice guy. (Nice job subbing 40!
Met Chan and shook his hand. Really cool. (Your H Perm was effing awesome)
Met a lot of others too.
Me and Dashwell met at the Wets Mall. Then my dad took all 4 of us to the East and THEN we met. All of us.

Final Notes: I felt like a loser only brining a 4x4x4 I could barely solve.


----------



## dChan (Nov 15, 2009)

Fun day everyone (except for getting kicked out of the food court - though that was fun in its own little way). It was great to see you guys again and meet some people for the first time, as well.

Here are the results for our 3x3x3 and 2x2x2 competitions.

*3x3x3*
1. _Lennon Grinta_ - 13.94 sec average (12.46, 14.22, 12.11, 15.36, 15.13)
2. _Michael Gottlieb_ - 15.10 sec average (16.47, 16.77, 11.25, 12.05, 17.46)
3. _Daniel Chan_ - 16.34 sec average (18.39, 14.94, 15.77, 15.80, 17.46)
4. Devin Corr-Robinett - 17.74 sec average (18.94, 15.94, 16.68, DNF, 17.59) 
5. Steven Turner - 17.95 sec average (17.31, 19.77, DNF, 16.81, 16.65)
6. Marco Mendoza - 18.03 sec average (17.75, 19.63, 16.71, 15.50, 20.38)
7. Shane Blosat - 24.68 sec average (26.59, DNF, 24.05, 20.18, 23.41)
8. Lorenzo Guiterrez - 24.70 sec average (24.36, 19.36, 21.56, 1:07.55, 28.18)
9. Tyler Hakomori - 31.04 sec average (34.23, 24.29, 23.48, 40.15, 34.54)

*2x2x2*
1. _Marco Mendoza_ - 6.59 sec average (8.25, 5.09, 7.13, 7.56, 4.58)
2. _Michael Gottlieb_ - 6.78 sec average (8.38, 6.47, 4.61, 7.31, 6.56)
3. _Steven Turner_ - 7.00 sec average (7.45, 8.33, 14.93, 5.23, 4.45)
4. Daniel Chan - 8.85 sec average (8.22, DNF, 5.21, 7.56, 9.77)
5. Lorenzo Guiterrez - 15.56 sec average (14.05, 11.21, 10.66, 26.12, 21.41)
6. Devin Corr-Robinett - FAIL average (10.81, 8.88, DNF, 10.58, DNS)


----------



## MrData (Nov 15, 2009)

We got kicked out of the food court and relocated to the top of the parking garage where we cubed on the ground.
But it was fun.


----------



## fundash (Nov 15, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Well, I arrived.
> Met Dashwell, really nice guy. (Nice job subbing 40!
> Met Chan and shook his hand. Really cool. (Your H Perm was effing awesome)
> Met a lot of others too.
> ...



my name is DASHEL, not DashWELL...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 16, 2009)

My bad. Sorry about that.
Btw, what kind of cube was your white one again? The one I tried out when we were waiting for dChan?


----------



## CubeWoRm (Feb 14, 2010)

*Cubers in Sacramento area?*

I think this type of post has probably been done before, but I couldn't find any open ones. 

I live just outside of Sacramento, been cubing for almost a year and just looking for anyone else that's nearby? All my friends are non-cubers and don't get the obsession =)

I'll be competing for the first time at the Reno comp, hoping to meet some locals there. 

Anyone... anyone...


----------



## Bryan (Feb 14, 2010)

http://www.cubingusa.com/cubers.php


----------



## CubeWoRm (Feb 14, 2010)

Cool, thanx Bryan!


----------



## dChan (Jul 7, 2010)

*Cube Meet @ Westside Pavilion Mall, CA 07/10/10*

Hi everyone,

I should have posted this up earlier, but we are having a cube meet this Saturday (July 10, 2010) in Los Angeles at the Westside Pavilion Mall. Here are the details:

*What:* Cube meet and unofficial competition.

*Where:* 
Westside Pavilion
10800 West Pico Blvd
Los Angeles, CA 90064

*When:* July 10, 2010 starting from 11 AM

If you have an open day then feel free to drop by. Everyone is welcome to come. If you need directions or any help, contact me at [email protected] and I'll provide you with either Steven's or my phone number.

See you on Saturday!
-Daniel


----------



## Feryll (Jul 7, 2010)

July 10, you mean? At first I was like "He's advertising for an event that started 6 hours ago?"


----------



## dChan (Jul 8, 2010)

Haha, yeah, sorry about that. It's fixed now.


----------



## MrData (Jul 8, 2010)

Yay, cube meet. 
Will we be watching Star Trek this time?


----------



## Faz (Jul 8, 2010)

count joey forte, and I in.


----------



## dChan (Jul 8, 2010)

Awesome, Feliks. We'll all watch Star Trek and cube, then.


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Jul 8, 2010)

Yay, another one! I won't suck this time


----------



## ianini (Jul 8, 2010)

I can't make it! D:


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 8, 2010)

YES
Hey dan, when I search the address on Google Maps, there's something that says


> Westside Pavilion Bare Escentuals Boutique‎


Is that where it is?


----------



## MrData (Jul 8, 2010)

That's the right place.
We should be meeting at the food court on the third floor iirc.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 8, 2010)

MrData said:


> That's the right place.
> We should be meeting at the food court on the third floor iirc.



*cough*Burbank*cough*

EDIT:I checked the location on the GPS and I gotta say:
Thank you Daniel for making the location so near to my house! 25 minute drive!


----------



## dChan (Jul 8, 2010)

Eh, Burbank won't happen again. We've been to Westside Pavilion with a fairly large group back when Dene and Jun were still here and had no problems. Burbank was just a case of us running into a bad security guard.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 8, 2010)

dChan said:


> Eh, Burbank won't happen again. We've been to Westside Pavilion with a fairly large group back when Dene and Jun were still here and had no problems. Burbank was just a case of us running into a bad security guard.



LOL


----------



## babyle (Jul 8, 2010)

I should be there and that was the only time I have ever seen a security guard at Burbank


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 8, 2010)

I will be bringing cubes to sell 
Type Cii*
Fii*
Chinese Crap**
Haiyan Haiyan
LanLan 2x2
*$9-10
**Free
Haiyan and LanLan can be discussed.


----------



## Lorenzo (Jul 8, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I will be bringing cubes to sell
> Type Cii*
> Fii*
> Chinese Crap**
> ...



Is that the FII we used for underwater solves at Cameron's house?

In that case, can I have it? I need an aqua cube.


----------



## keemy (Jul 8, 2010)

I'd maybe go if I weren't in norcal that weekend for a real comp XP way to like plan it on the only weekend this half of summer I am busy.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 8, 2010)

Lorenzo said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > I will be bringing cubes to sell
> ...


I don't wanna let it go without selling it. How about $6?


keemy said:


> I'd maybe go if I weren't in norcal that weekend for a real comp XP way to like plan it on the only weekend this half of summer I am busy.



You mean Berkeley? That's a a Sunday. This event here is a Saturday. Two cube days, what a dream to come true.


----------



## dChan (Jul 8, 2010)

Haha, sorry, Devin! We'll be having way more cube meets over the summer, so I'm sure you'll be able to make it to one soon.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 9, 2010)

dChan said:


> Haha, sorry, Devin! *We'll be having way more cube meets over the summer*, so I'm sure you'll be able to make it to one soon.



 THANKS


----------



## dChan (Jul 9, 2010)

By the way, I forgot to mention in the first post that if you need someone to contact for directions or anything, you can email me: [email protected] I'll give you either my phone number or Steven's to contact.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 9, 2010)

So what events are planned?
Edit: Is it here?


----------



## dChan (Jul 10, 2010)

Looks about the right place. It's a pretty large mall so it is not very easy to miss. It'll be very obvious where it is as long as you have the right address.

So far we have 3x3x3, OH, and 2x2x2 as the basics. We'll have scrambles for other events too, though, that way we can add more if you guys are interested.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 10, 2010)

So then all I have to do is find people playing with anarubix cubes.
See you tomorrow then! Thanks for planning the event! Really appreciate it!


----------



## dChan (Jul 10, 2010)

Yup, just find the food court and you'll find us.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 11, 2010)

Awesome day today! First Team BLD with Lorenzo was awesome. For some reason, we kept laughing. Oh yeah, I got PLL skip.


----------



## dChan (Jul 11, 2010)

Great cube meet! It was tons of fun racing everyone. Here are the results of the unofficial competition:

2x2x2 - Round 1
1. *Steven Turner* - (6.62) (3.05) 4.31 3.57 4.68 = _4.19 average_
2. *Deven Nadudvari* - 8.21 (4.91) 5.08 (15.03) 5.71 = _6.33 average_
3. *Andrew Le* - 9.00 5.30 6.96 (4.81) (15.65) = _7.09 average_
4. *Marco Mendoza* - 8.78 (DNF) 7.72 6.05 (5.94) = _7.52 average_
5. *Lorenzo Gutierrez* - 9.27 (10.93) 9.65 (9.69) 8.55 = _9.16 average_
6. *Daniel Chan* - 10.54 6.78 (5.41) (26.11) 12.38 = _9.90 average_
7. *Calvin Le* - 10.03 12.77 (8.72) 9.45 (12.84) = _10.75 average_

2x2x2 - Round 2
1. *Deven Nadudvari* - 4.38 4.44 3.22 (2.75) (5.21) = _4.01 average_
2. *Steven Turner* - 4.33 4.48 (11.48) (2.82) 4.26 = _4.36 average_
3. *Marco Mendoza* - 4.86 (4.21) 5.40 5.22 (5.59) = _5.16 average_
4. *Andrew Le* - 7.16 5.72 6.31 (3.65) (8.53) = _6.40 average_
5. *Daniel Chan* - 8.47 (DNF) 8.22 (7.51) 7.91 = _8.20 average_
6. *Lorenzo Gutierrez* - 9.97 11.33 11.46 (8.02) (DNF) = _10.92 average_

2x2x2 - Round 3
1. *Deven Nadudvari* - 3.78 4.78 (3.13) 4.96 (5.00) = _4.51 average_
2. *Steven Turner* - 4.89 (3.86) (DNF) 5.63 4.19 = _4.90 average_
3. *Marco Mendoza* - 5.00 4.62 (3.47) (DNF) 6.14 = _5.25 average_
4. *Daniel Chan* - 6.25 6.28 (23.96) (6.83) 6.75 = _6.43 average_
5. *Andrew Le* - 6.28 (8.47) (4.80) 8.03 6.88 = _7.06 average_

2x2x2 - Final
1. *Steven Turner* - 4.49 (3.35) 4.99 3.56 (5.84) = _4.35 average_
2. *Deven Nadudvari* - (4.10) (6.69) 5.51 5.13 5.32 = _5.32 average_


3x3x3 - Round 1
1. *Deven Nadudvari* - 15.83 14.68 11.08 13.46 13.71 = _13.95 average_
2. *Marco Mendoza* - 13.19 14.50 (10.26) 14.21 (15.68) = _13.97 average_
3. *Steven Turner* - (12.59) 17.64 13.62 15.92 (20.33) = _15.73 average_
4. *Daniel Chan* - 13.17 (17.91) 16.74 (12.35) 17.34 = _15.75 average_
5. *Andrew Le* - 14.80 (18.53) 16.78 17.90 (14.52) = _16.49 average_
6. *Lorenzo Gutierrez* - (22.71) 20.77 (17.08) 22.58 19.78 = _21.09 average_
7. *Calvin Le* - 32.46 28.38 30.02 (27.54) (32.93) = _30.29 average_

3x3x3 - Round 2
1. *Daniel Chan* - 14.95 (19.66) (13.97) 14.66 15.13 = _14.91 average_
2. *Deven Nadudvari* - (12.50) 16.38 13.77 16.58 (18.15) = _15.58 average_
3. *Marco Mendoza* - 13.83 14.05 20.03 (12.95) (DNF) = _15.97 average_
4. *Steven Turner* - 17.94 (13.64) 14.73 16.68 (20.Fail) = _16.45 average_
5. *Andrew Le* - 18.68 18.36 18.88 (19.77) (17.86) = _18.64 average_
6. *Lorenzo Gutierrez* - 19.68 21.83 (23.50) 19.08 (16.41) = _20.20 average_

3x3x3 - Final
1. *Deven Nadudvari* - (14.17) 14.86 (16.57) 16.12 14.40 = _15.13 average_
2. *Steven Turner* - 15.70 (21.35) 14.36 16.18 (12.52) = _15.41 average_
3. *Daniel Chan* - 16.70 (14.27) 14.74 (18.16) 16.61 = _16.01 average_
4. *Marco Mendoza* - DNS DNS DNS DNS DNS = _DNS average_


3x3x3 OH - Round 1
1. *Deven Nadudvari* - 20.59 25.12 (25.66) (20.48) 23.76 = _23.16 average_
2. *Daniel Chan* - (23.64) 24.90 30.15 (DNF) 24.04 = _26.36 average_
3. *Steven Turner* - 27.32 (21.34) 25.54 (36.68) 31.18 = _28.01 average_
4. *Marco Mendoza* - (27.33) (33.68) 28.88 33.41 28.59 = _30.29 average_
5. *Andrew Le* - 50.75 53.33 (1:02.41) (42.28) 54.22 = _52.77 average_
6. *Calvin Le* - 2:24.94 (DNF) 1:34.27 (1:26.27) 1:42.38 = _2:53.86 average_

3x3x3 OH - Round 2
1. *Daniel Chan* - 24.00 (29.88) (21.03) 26.66 22.96 = _24.54 average_
2. *Marco Mendoza* - (33.83) 33.74 25.39 (19.28) 30.03 = _29.72 average_
3. *Steven Turner* - (30.92) 36.98 32.23 (42.80) 36.31 = _35.17 average_
4. *Andrew Le* - 52.64 (47.95) 1:01.31 48.13 (1:11.86) = _54.03 average_
5. *Deven Nadudvari* - (DNF) DNF 23.59 DNF (21.02) = _DNF average_

3x3x3 OH - Final
1. *Deven Nadudvari* - 24.23 21.50 (27.92) 21.99 (DNF) = _22.57 average_
2. *Daniel Chan* - 22.44 21.67 24.83 (18.93) (25.09) = _22.98 average_
3. *Steven Turner* - (40.16) 31.57 34.89 (27.26) 32.25 = _32.90 average_
4. *Marco Mendoza* - DNS DNS DNS DNS DNS = _DNS average_
4. *Andrew Le* - DNS DNS DNS DNS DNS = _DNS average_


Rubik's Clock - Final
1. *Deven Nadudvari* - 8.89 9.52 (DNF) (7.92) 9.45 = _9.29 average_
2. *Steven Turner* - 27.43 (47.15) (19.67) 22.05 24.45 = _Fail! average_


Pyraminx - Final
1. *Deven Nadudvari* - 11.67 (DNF) 6.47 5.55 (5.54) = _7.90 average_
2. *Steven Turner* - (13.39) (6.85) 10.19 7.11 9.46 = _8.92 average_
3. *Andrew Le* - 27.15 (42.30) (20.58) 23.68 20.65 = _23.83 average_
4. *Calvin Le* - 31.04 (24.61) 32.10 24.65 (DNF) = _29.26 average_


4x4x4 - Final
1. *Deven Nadudvari* - 1:00.06 (1:02.46) 59.46 (55.22) 1:01.31 = _1:00.28 average_
2. *Steven Turner* - 1:19.88 1:17.80 (1:16.63) (1:43.02) 1:19.69 = _1:19.12 average_
3. *Andrew Le* - (2:25.84) 2:08.30 2:05.25 2:13.36 (1:46.81) = _2:08.97 average_
4. *Calvin Le* - 2:10.92 2:10.82 2:06.85 (1:50.34) (2:12.76) = _2:09.53 average_


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow, look at that loser named Calvin Le. He got last place in everything he competed in.


----------



## MrData (Jul 13, 2010)

In OH round 2, Marco and I wrote our times on each other's scorecards... lol


----------



## dChan (Jul 13, 2010)

Haha, fixed it.


----------



## The Puzzler (Jul 22, 2010)

Will there be another meet soon? I wanna go!


----------



## dChan (Jun 20, 2011)

*Avengers California Cube Meet @ Los Angeles 06/25/11*

Hi everyone,

A bit late notice but the Avengers Cube Club is holding a cube meet in Los Angeles on June 25, which is this coming Saturday. It's open to anyone so if you would like to drop by here are the details:

*What:* Cube meet and unofficial competition.
*Where:* 
Westside Pavilion Mall Food Court
10800 West Pico Blvd
Los Angeles, CA 90064
(310) 470-8752
*When:* June 25, 2011 starting at 11 AM until the end of the day.

All cubers are welcome no matter how fast you are so feel free to drop by. If you need any help finding us on the day of the meet or have any questions at all, please email me, Daniel Chan at [email protected] and I will be happy to answer your questions and provide contact information.

Thanks,
-Daniel


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd love to come, but it would turn into a weekend event for me =p Anyone have a place I could sleep for the night if I can attend? I would drive down Friday night, arriving around 11ish and then leave either sunday morning or saturday night.


----------



## Dene (Jun 20, 2011)

jelly


----------



## 24653483361 (Jun 20, 2011)

Your kidding? I'm away , hope everyone who goes has fun.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 20, 2011)

California gets to have all the fun.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry, guys. I'll be at DCI West.


----------



## dChan (Jun 20, 2011)

@Chris: Looks a couple of the Avengers that live in L.A. will be busy that day so they won't be able to help you out but I'm trying to see if anyone else that lives nearby can. Hope we can get you down here!
@Dene:  

Sorry to everyone that can't go. If it's purely scheduling reasons then rest assured we'll be planning more cube meets throughout the summer. At least once a month, though possibly more if we can swing it.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't tryu to hard =p I'd rather come to a tourny down there =p


----------



## MrData (Jun 21, 2011)

Will we be watching Star Trek this time?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 22, 2011)

Assuming Lorenzo is cool with it, I'll be coming. I have excite.


----------



## Weston (Jun 22, 2011)

Im in tennessee on saturday 
ill be back on sunday though.
Hint hint


----------



## dChan (Jun 23, 2011)

Darn, we've got the opposite problem. Unfortunately one of the Avengers is leaving for Europe on Sunday so only day he can go is Saturday :/


----------



## Weston (Jun 23, 2011)

Well
Ill be back saturday night so maybe If some people are stl around I can hang out.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 23, 2011)

YYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!
Woohoo! 
Yes!
But yes, I can go! Very awesome. It's going to be fun!
Thank you Avengers! Very amazing people.
See you there!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 24, 2011)

To anyone going, can you bring a bit of super glue please? Krazy if you can. I need to perform a quick mod to a cube. Thanks! ^_^


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm not going anymore. Sadly, $113 worth of gas isnt worth it for like 8 hours =\ If it was a tournament then it would be worth it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 25, 2011)

ChrisBird said:


> I'm not going anymore. Sadly, $113 worth of gas isnt worth it for like 8 hours =\ If it was a tournament then it would be worth it.


 Ah darn. I invited two other kids to come though.


----------



## dChan (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks to everyone that came. It was a blast cubing with y'all. We'll definitely be organizing more cube meets over the summer so please look out for those. Here are the results of the unofficial competition we held at the meet. Names in bold are the final top three placements for each event.

_3x3x3 Final_
*1. Deven Nadudvari* - 12.56, (17.71, (12.09), 12.11, 15.36 = 13.34 avg.
*2. Daniel Chan* - 15.53, (18.75+), (12.19), 12.59, 13.33 = 13.82 avg.
*3. Lennon Grinta* - (14.97), 14.05, 14.53, 13.38, (12.41) = 13.97 avg.

_3x3x3 Round 3_
1. Daniel Chan - 12.27, 11.84, 12.77, (11.52), (13.19) = 12.29 avg.
2. Deven Nadudvari - (11.75), 11.94, 12.00, 13.71, (DNF) = 12.55 avg.
3. Lennon Grinta - (12.08), 12.63, (15.94), 15.33, 15.50 = 14.49 avg.
4. Steven Turner - (16.18), 15.81, 14.93, 14.81, (14.22) = 15.18 avg.

_3x3x3 Round 2_
1. Lennon Grinta - 13.25, 13.43, (10.59), (15.91), 14.72 = 13.80 avg.
2. Deven Nadudvari - 15.46+, 13.58+, (15.53), (11.80), 13.18 = 14.07
3. Daniel Chan - 15.86, (12.56), 14.88, 15.43, (18.30) = 15.39 avg.
4. Steven Turner - (14.84), 15.80, 15.69, 15.06, (20.78) = 15.52 avg.
5. Lorenzo Gutierrez - 20.00, (27.40), 20.18, 19.61, (16.63) = 19.78 avg.
6. Calvin Le - (13.13), 21.52, 21.53, (23.28), 19.52 = 20.86 avg.

_3x3x3 Round 1_
1. Lennon Grinta - 12.69, 11.85, 12.91, (11.03), (14.28) = 12.48 avg.
2. Deven Nadudvari - (10.90), 13.00, 13.25, 11.96, (DNF) = 12.88 avg.
3. Daniel Chan - (12.38), 13.63, (16.02), 14.58, 14.40 = 14.20 avg.
4. Steven Turner - 15.93, 14.03, (19.36), (13.43), 14.97 = 14.98 avg.
5. Lorenzo Gutierrez - 17.52, 17.56, (20.40), 19.46, (15.59) = 18.18 avg.
6. Calvin Le - 21.29, 29.90, 20.88, (18.56), (DNF) = 24.02
7. Tyler Hakomori - (28.24), (DNF), DNS, DNS, DNS = DNS avg.


_3x3x3 One-handed Final_
*1. Deven Nadudvari* - (14.58), 16.06, 18.93, (21.53), 18.16 = 17.72 avg.
*2. Daniel Chan* - (26.22), 20.90, (19.36), 23.16, 22.59 = 22.22 avg.
*3. Steven Turner* - (DNS), (DNS), DNS, DNS, DNS = DNS

_3x3x3 One-handed Round 1_
1. Deven Nadudvari - (17.00), 19.03, (19.34), 18.14, 18.16 = 18.44 avg.
2. Daniel Chan - 19.16, 20.02, 20.73, (24.xy), (18.35) = 19.97 avg.
3. Steven Turner - (25.40+), (35.86), 28.94, 33.39, 35.81 = 32.71 avg.
4. Lennon Grinta - (23.75), 40.69, 40.64, (DNF), 30.41 = 37.25 avg.
5. Lorenzo Gutierrez - (DNF), 1:07.03, (55.88), 1:00.80, 1:10.52 = 1:06.12 avg.
6. Calvin Le - (DNF), (DNF), DNS, DNS, DNS = DNS avg.

_3x3x3 Blindfolded Final_
*1. Lennon Grinta* - DNF, 2:06.xy, DNF = 2:06.xy single
*2. Tyler Hakomori* - DNF, 3:13.68, DNF = 3:13.68 single
3. Daniel Chan - DNS, DNS, DNS = DNS 
3. Deven Nadudvari - DNS, DNS, DNS = DNS
3. Steven Turner - DNS, DNS, DNS = DNS


_2x2x2 Final_
*1. Steven Turner* - 3.75, (5.34), 3.09, (1.80), 4.52 = 3.79 avg.

_2x2x2 Round 3_
1. Steven Turner - (5.91), 3.22, 4.02, 4.69, (1.90) = 3.98 avg.
*2. Deven Nadudvari* - (DNS), (DNS), DNS, DNS, DNS = DNS avg.
*3. Daniel Chani* - (DNS), (DNS), DNS, DNS, DNS = DNS avg.

_2x2x2 Round 2_ 
1. Steven Turner - (3.83), 3.69, 2.50, 3.50, (2.02) = 3.23 avg.
2. Deven Nadudvari - 3.83, (4.71), (1.84), 4.63, 4.25 = 4.24 avg.
3. Daniel Chan - 8.15, (16.72), (6.00), 9.47, 8.22 = 8.61 avg.
4. Lorenzo Gutiererrez = (DNS), (DNS), DNS, DNS, DNS = DNS avg.
5. Calvin Le = (DNS), (DNS), DNS, DNS, DNS = DNS avg.

_2x2x2 Round 1_
1. Deven Nadudvari - 5.81, 4.41, (DNF), (2.71), 4.86 = 5.03 avg.
2. Steven Turner - 3.88, (DNF), 4.19, (2.78), 7.69 = 5.25 avg.
3. Calvin Le - (5.08), (7.52), 6.22, 6.06, 5.84 = 6.04 avg.
4. Lorenzo Gutierrez - 7.06, (6.34), 6.88, 7.93, (12.18) = 7.29 avg.
5. Daniel Chan - (20.10), (7.22), 8.84, 8.33, 7.61 = 8.26 avg.


_Clock_
*1. Deven Nadudvari* - 7.71, (8.84), 8.38, 8.36, (7.56) = 8.15 avg.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 5, 2011)

Calvin Le is a nub. He thinks he so cool just b ecause he placed 3rd in 2x2 R2.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 5, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Calvin Le is a nub. He thinks he so cool just b ecause he placed 3rd in 2x2 R*1*.


 
fix'd


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 5, 2011)

*NorCal Cube Meetup: 16 July 2011*

Uhm, cuber meetup/tournament. Unofficial, of course. Run by Chris Bird and me. 10am to 6pm. Come whenever.
Just an excuse to get speedcubers together. =D

Location: Stonestown Galleria Food Court
3251 20th Avenue
San Francisco, CA

So like, the mini tourney will have 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, and OH. For a general idea of who's going (since there many NorCal cubers not on Facebook), preregister at http://bit.ly/lloYFh if you're planning on being there.

Schedule:
12ish: 2x2
12:45ish: 3x3 R1
2ish: OH
2:45ish: 4x4
3:30ish: 3x3 finals
Schedule subject to change, as you can tell by the multiple occurrences of "ish".

Hope to see you there!
~RaVE


----------



## dChan (Aug 26, 2011)

*Avengers Cube Meet - Los Angeles, California 09/03/11*

Hey all,

The Avengers cube club is hosting a cube meet on Saturday the 3rd of September. If you're free, you are invited to come on by and cube with us. We'll also be having an unofficial competition so join the fun!

*What:* Cube meet and unofficial competition.
*When:* 11 A.M. to 7 P.M. 09/03/11
*Where:* Food Court @ Westside Pavilion Mall in Los Angeles, California
10800 West Pico Blvd
Suite 312
Los Angeles, CA 90064
(310) 470-8752

If you would like to contact the Avengers for any reason, you can contact me, Daniel Chan, at [email protected] and Steven Turner at [email protected] We can provide you with phone numbers to contact us during the day of the meet if necessary.

Hope to see you all there!
-Daniel


----------



## Ricardo Kim (Aug 27, 2011)

K nice Daniel I hope all the avengers will b able to come!!
BTW Daniel forgot to post the link of the Avengers website too.
For anybody interested in figuring out what in the world is Avengers Cubing Club, go to our website to check out the updates by Daniel!
http://avengers.tumblr.com/
C ya!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah! Woohoo! 
I'll b e sure to come! It's going to be fun Fun FUN FUN!!!


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 27, 2011)

Ricardo Kim said:


> K nice Daniel I hope all the avengers will b able to come!!


 
lolno.


----------



## dChan (Aug 27, 2011)

Actually quite a few of us will not be able to make it so don't feel left out, Austin! We're still waiting on confirmation from most of the Avengers.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 27, 2011)

dChan said:


> Actually quite a few of us will not be able to make it so don't feel left out, Austin! We're still waiting on confirmation from most of the Avengers.


 
Ok. Tell Steven I will want to match him in 2x2 eventually


----------



## Ricardo Kim (Aug 27, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Ok. Tell Steven I will want to match him in 2x2 eventually


 
lol i'll judge and scramble for you


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 27, 2011)

DEAL


----------



## Ricardo Kim (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey Daniel is there wifi at the mall? Because I'm planning to listen to cube cast live episode 23 during the meet


----------



## Ricardo Kim (Aug 31, 2011)

I meant 22


----------



## Weston (Aug 31, 2011)

I try to go.
No promises though.


----------



## dChan (Sep 2, 2011)

Whoops, just realized because of an email I got that I forgot to include that the meet will be at the food court of the mall.


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 2, 2011)

I'll see if I can come. Probably not. Oh yeah I can't we're getting a new computer that day. O_O Wish I could come. I was hoping there would be one for SoCal cubers, and it just happens to be on the weekend I'm busy. bleh.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 3, 2011)

Ricardo Kim said:


> Hey Daniel is there wifi at the mall? Because I'm planning to listen to cube cast live episode 23 during the meet


 
There is Wi-Fi!


----------



## Ricardo Kim (Sep 3, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> There is Wi-Fi!


Nice! Daniel and i am gonna play starcraft there!! 
So addicted to it


----------



## masteranders1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Can't go... again... 

I'll try next time, I can't go this weekend especially due to the Labor Day weekend traffic and I live liek 80 miles away, blach.


----------



## Ricardo Kim (Sep 3, 2011)

24653483361 said:


> Does that mean I bring my laptop and play starcraft too? lol


 
If you have starcraft2 installed on ur laptop and a battlenet account, yup


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 3, 2011)

LULZ 4 HOURS TILL THE MEETUP SO EXCITED!!11


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 3, 2011)

BLAAAAG. I've been trying to work something out but it doesn't look like I can go. But maybe if...


{its said I had 185 posts for the five times I've posted}


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 4, 2011)

BLAST DAY TODAY! Nine people came, biggest we've ever had! I'll be uploading the big vLog soon!


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 4, 2011)

SO MUCH FUN!!! I'll post a vlog, too. Ug... it'll take so long to edit.


----------



## CuberKyle (Sep 4, 2011)

We should have another next weekend, i couldn't make this one


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 4, 2011)

You should hold an Arizona meeting. :3


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 4, 2011)

24653483361 said:


> Yup all us Cali cubers are going to road trip down to Arizona just for you Austin.


 
Well, I am just that awesome. Amrite?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 4, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> SO MUCH FUN!!! I'll post a vlog, too. Ug... it'll take so long to edit.


 
PSH. IT'S 9 RIGHT NOW AND I'VE BEEN EDITING SINCE 5 WHEN I GOT BACK, BRO.
Uploading right now. A separate video of the SUPER EPIC cube tower will come soon!


----------



## masteranders1 (Sep 4, 2011)

24653483361 said:


> Yup all us Cali cubers are going to road trip down to Arizona just for you Austin.


 
WAAAT BUT I WANTED TO GO TO ARIZONA AND SAY HAI TO AUSTIN 

(whenever I can drive... 2013?)


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 4, 2011)

masteranders1 said:


> WAAAT BUT I WANTED TO GO TO ARIZONA AND SAY HAI TO AUSTIN
> 
> (whenever I can drive... 2013?)


 
I'll be driving in April, so I'll come down hopefully.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 4, 2011)

vLog Uploaded!:


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 4, 2011)

Jealous


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 4, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Jealous


 
:trollface:
U JELLEH?!


----------



## CuberKyle (Sep 5, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> vLog Uploaded!:


 
Congrats on the sub 15!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 5, 2011)

CuberKyle said:


> Congrats on the sub 15!


 
Thank you!


----------



## dChan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Avengers Competition Series - Los Angeles (5/21 and 5/28)*






*What:* Cube meet and unofficial competition with prizes for top placers.
*When & Where:* 11 A.M. July 21st, 2012 @ Barnes & Noble Balcony, The Grove and 11 A.M. July 28th, 2012 @ Food Court, Westside Pavilion Mall​

The Avengers will be hosting two cube meets and unofficial competitions as part of our "Avengers Competition Series" which are to be the first of many. There will be a small entry fee ($2) for the unofficial competition so that we can provide prizes to the top three (top five if we have enough people). All entrance fees will go towards prizes. 

Event-wise, we will be hosting 3x3x3, OH, BLD, 2x2x2, and 4x4x4. There's probably only going to be prizes for 3x3x3, but we'll see what we can do.

If you do not know who the Avengers are, we are a cube club mainly based in Southern California. You can learn more about us from our website: http://avengers.tumblr.com/ 

For those of you with questions or who may need help with getting to the venues, please contact me, Daniel Chan, via email: [email protected] I can provide you with my phone number should you require it, as well.

Please check back here often in case of any changes to the scheduled dates or venues.

Hope to see you there!
-Daniel a.k.a. Captain America


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 14, 2012)

Hooray!


----------



## cubeflip (Jul 14, 2012)

I'll try my best to make it on the 28th, but if not I'll see you guys at Nats


----------



## dChan (Jul 16, 2012)

Sounds good, James. Let us know if you need any help finding us. My email goes to my phone so you can even do that on the day of the meet if you need to.


----------



## cubeflip (Jul 16, 2012)

dChan said:


> Sounds good, James. Let us know if you need any help finding us. My email goes to my phone so you can even do that on the day of the meet if you need to.



Same place? In the Food Court?


----------



## dChan (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes, sir. Same place, same time.


----------



## dChan (Jul 21, 2012)

Just for anyone that is coming to the cube meet at The Grove in L.A. today, I know some of you may not be familiar with how we do things. If you need to get into contact with me for directions or anything, go ahead and shoot me an email at [email protected] I'll give you my phone number via email if necessary, though my emails do go to my phone so you can definitely just do that if you wish. 

See you all later today!
-Daniel


----------



## masteranders1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Oh looky. The second cube meet is tomorrow. Do you know who's going, Dan?


----------



## cubeflip (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm going.


----------



## dChan (Jul 28, 2012)

Alright, well, same drill as last time, folks! If you need to contact me, email me ([email protected]) and I'll respond as quickly as possible. My email goes to my phone so I'll see it even if it's late. If you need my phone number for directions or anything, just email me saying that.

Everyone should bring their A-game as it's just before U.S. Nationals so we're all going to be competitive today as a warm-up for the big event. Don't forget to bring at least $2 for your entry fee if you want to compete in the unofficial competition. We may do $2 per event if everyone wants prizes for every event but, if not, then we'll just do a flat $2 entrance fee.

See you all there at 11 A.M. today!
-Daniel


----------



## kidink (Aug 7, 2012)

dChan said:


> *What:* Cube meet and unofficial competition with prizes for top placers.
> *When & Where:* 11 A.M. July 21st, 2012 @ Barnes & Noble Balcony, The Grove and 11 A.M. July 28th, 2012 @ Food Court, Westside Pavilion Mall​
> 
> The Avengers will be hosting two cube meets and unofficial competitions as part of our "Avengers Competition Series" which are to be the first of many. There will be a small entry fee ($2) for the unofficial competition so that we can provide prizes to the top three (top five if we have enough people). All entrance fees will go towards prizes.
> ...



nice this looks like a lot of fun. hope i can come spectate!


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Sep 22, 2012)

*San Jose-kid cuber meet!*

Kids cubing meet--Bring all your interesting cubes--show off your epic algs--have fun--at the kids cubing meet in south san jose
Register and get address info by sending your WCA id (if you have one), your favorite cube, and any additional info I need to know, to [email protected] or pm. If you have a parent who does not want to leave, do not worry, they are welcome to stay and I do have assistant parents to keep them occupied.


Date: Saturday, October 27, 2012
Type: absolutely informal and awesome
Things you should know: Must be under 16 years old

Registered:
Me


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 22, 2012)

Gallifrey said:


> Kids cubing meet--Bring all your interesting cubes--show off your epic algs--have fun--at the kids cubing meet in south san jose
> Register and get address info by sending your WCA id (if you have one), your favorite cube, and any additional info I need to know, to [email protected]. If you have a parent who does not want to leave, do not worry, they are welcome to stay and I do have assistant parents to keep them occupied.
> 
> 
> ...



Today is September 21st.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 22, 2012)

SpeedSolve said:


> Today is September 21st.



He probably meant "29".
It's a shame that not only can I not go because I have a prior engagement, but that I'm too old anyway =(


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Sep 22, 2012)

whoops! *Frantically edits post*


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Sep 24, 2012)

DATE HAS BEEN EDITED TO OCTOBER 6! 
and Ranzha, as long as like 15 peeps don't sign up, you could come anyway...
As long as you are available then, of course.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Sep 30, 2012)

RESCHEDULED TO October 27! DOUBLE BOOKINGS


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 11, 2012)

*San Jose, CA Kid Cuber Meet*

Kids cubing meet--Bring all your interesting cubes--show off your epic algs--have fun--at the kids cubing meet in south San Jose.
Register and get address info by sending your WCA id (if you have one), Your name, and any additional info I need to know, to [email protected].
I do have assistant parents to keep your parents occupied.


Date: Saturday, October 27-could be subject to change
Type: absolutely informal and awesome
Things you should know: Must be under 16 years old

Registered:
Me


----------



## cubingawsumness (Oct 12, 2012)

20 or 27?
I'm not sure if I'd be able to come, but on the 20th, I could probably come after like 3 or 4, if you're staying that late.

EDIT:
Never mind. Just looked at my schedule and I can come on 27th, not 20th.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 12, 2012)

Finally! please email any info I need to know like when you are free to [email protected] or pm me.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 12, 2012)

cubingawsumness has registered!


----------



## cubingawsumness (Oct 13, 2012)

Gallifrey said:


> Finally! please email any info I need to know like when you are free to [email protected] or pm me.



grrr.. /annoyed
So apparently I can only go to this or Stanford Fall since they are just a week or two apart. So, since Stanford Fall is official and is a competition, I chose that.

Sorry about that.
Hope you can get it to happen and that you guys'll have fun!


----------



## rk960925 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Speedcubing in Los Angelos*

Hi my name is Ricardo, and I'm part of the Avengers, if you know us.

I lived in LA until last year, but moved to Boston and I came back for the thanksgiving!!

I would really love to meet some LA cubers this weekend, so I am now presenting you, A CUBE MEET!!! 

Time: Either Saturday 24th or Sunday 25th, depending on how people's schedules are. 
Place: West Pavilion Mall in LA
Who: The usual cubers... anybody is welcome
Fee: None as usual, but I'd really like for people to bring their own lunch/snack money, because my budget is limited like most of yours 
If not many people can attend, this event will probably be canceled (which is the last thing i want to happen) 

Time will be finalized depending on you guys' schedule/preference!!

Plz reply below if you can come, with the information on which day!! 

if more than 9 people comes, I will giveaway a pretty much brand new Shengshou 7x7 (This is how bad I want this to happen haha)
Hope to see many of you this weekend!

If not many people can attend, this event will probably be canceled (which is the last thing i want to happen) 

BTW, So Sry for such a short notice...

P.S. Plz dont run away from home to come to this. I really dont want to go to jail


----------



## pdilla (Nov 22, 2012)

lol. If an LA meet has 9 people as it's optimistic attendance estimation, then I know it's hopeless to search for a cuber way out here...

GL with your meet! I wish I could go!


----------



## RubiXer (Nov 22, 2012)

I would go but it's so short notice :/


----------



## rk960925 (Nov 22, 2012)

yeah i know right?
But i hope at least 4 or 5 people can come......


----------



## RubiXer (Nov 22, 2012)

Have fun


----------



## Chris Lan (Jan 7, 2013)

*Cubers from Petaluma*

are there any cubers from petaluma?


----------



## VintageAion (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi guys. 

I recently moved to California from the east coast and wondering how many people live near the Palm Springs/ Ontario area or LA.

I never met another speed cuber in my life since I started 4 years ago.


----------



## Shiv3r (May 2, 2016)

dChan said:


> Alright, well, same drill as last time, folks! If you need to contact me, email me ([email protected]) and I'll respond as quickly as possible. My email goes to my phone so I'll see it even if it's late. If you need my phone number for directions or anything, just email me saying that.
> 
> Everyone should bring their A-game as it's just before U.S. Nationals so we're all going to be competitive today as a warm-up for the big event. Don't forget to bring at least $2 for your entry fee if you want to compete in the unofficial competition. We may do $2 per event if everyone wants prizes for every event but, if not, then we'll just do a flat $2 entrance fee.
> 
> ...


I need a cubing competition in san Diego county. There seems to be exactly none(I cant do sundays, because crap's always going on on sundays)


----------



## GuRoux (May 2, 2016)

Shiv3r said:


> I need a cubing competition in san Diego county. There seems to be exactly none(I cant do sundays, because crap's always going on on sundays)



sorry about that, next time we'll try to organize one on saturday.


----------



## Shiv3r (May 2, 2016)

Please message me when you do, id love to go!


----------



## GuRoux (May 2, 2016)

Shiv3r said:


> Please message me when you do, id love to go!


are you sure you can't make may 29, sunday?


----------



## Shiv3r (May 2, 2016)

Yes, absolutely. All sundays are out, or my parents would freak.


----------

